# lyrics-finden.com ?



## accessfreak (15 September 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und auch auf Mega-DL reingefallen, habe allerdings noch nicht gezahlt, weil ich ein Geizhals bin und mir eigentlich einen neuen PC kaufen wollte. Also habe ich erstmal gegoogelt und Euch gefunden - DANKE.

Ich hatte auch falsche Adressdaten eingegeben und halt per Mail eine RE erhalten. Blöderweise dachte ich, meine erste Anmeldung hat nicht funktioniert, also habe ich mich 2x angemeldet und auch 2 Rechnungen erhalten.

Da die von mir keine richtige Adresse haben, werde ich meine beiden Email-Adressen, von wo aus ich das gemacht habe, erstmal löschen.

Kennt jemand *lyrics-finden.com*?
Dort hatte ich für meine Frau Wanderliedertexte gesucht. Auch dort hatte ich mich nicht angemeldet und die 60€ im kleingedruckten übersehen. Leider dort mit der richtigen Adresse und blöderweise von meinem Firmen-PC aus. Wenn man sich dort anmeldet wird einem gleich die IP + Provider angezeigt. Jetzt habe ich natürlich schon etwas Angst, das die im Zahlungsverweigerungsfall irgendwie an meine Firma gehen. Bei uns in der Firma ist das Internet-Surfen offiziell verboten und könnte mit fristloser Kündigung ausgehen.

Ich könnte mich eventuell bei lyrics-finden.com einloggen und versuchen, 
meine Emailadresse zu ändern, damit alle weiteren Mails an mich zuhause gehen. Oder meint Ihr, das ich mit dem Einloggen weitere Verpflichtungen eingehe?

Könnt Ihr mir helfen? Wäre super, vielen Dank !!!!!:-p


----------



## Antiscammer (15 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

In Zukunft würde ich gerade aus solchen Gründen auf das private Surfen am Arbeitsplatz verzichten. Wenn der Arbeitgeber das explizit verbietet, kann das große arbeitsrechtliche Probleme machen.

Erst recht würde ich bei so einer Gelegenheit natürlich nie meine Firmen-Mailadresse rausgeben. 

Was kann man mit der IP-Adresse rausfinden?

Gib die mal hier ein:
Domain Dossier - Investigate domains and IP addresses, get owner and registrar information, see whois and DNS records

und setze das Häkchen bei "network whois record".

Da kriegst Du Angaben zum Provider.
Bei einer großen Firma kann es sein, dass es eine statische, fest eingerichtete IP-Adresse ist. In dem Fall würden dort oft auch Angaben zu Deiner Firma auftauchen.
Wenn es eine kleine Firma ist, dann sieht man da aber i.d.R. nichts. Nur Infos zum Provider. Und der Provider rückt die Daten nur an einen Staatsanwalt raus, bestimmt aber nicht an lyrics-abzock.

Einloggen ist nicht ratsam, weil man dann hinterher u.U. nicht mehr glaubhaft machen kann, das Angebot nicht genutzt zu haben.


----------



## Windhund (16 September 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Deine Firma sollte auch geizig sein und Dich entlassen,dann hast Du viel Zeit und kannst Gedichte selbst schreiben !!!:wall:


----------



## accessfreak (16 September 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> In Zukunft würde ich gerade aus solchen Gründen auf das private Surfen am Arbeitsplatz verzichten. Wenn der Arbeitgeber das explizit verbietet, kann das große arbeitsrechtliche Probleme machen..
> _full quote gekürzt, dazu gibt es den Link, modinfo_


 

danke für die Info, wenn ich über Deinen Link checke, steht leider die komplette Firmenadresse drin. Wir sind halt ein großes Unternehmen, das in der Öffentlichkeit präsent ist. Gut, einloggen werde ich mich nicht mehr.
Habe auch schon ein paar Infos zu lyrics-finden.com zusammengekratzt. Diese Abzockerfirma ist auch schon bekannt und es gab offensichtlich noch kein Gerichtsverfahren gegen abgezockte. Ich habe mal einen offiziellen Widerruf gegen die Rechnung eingelegt, da in den AGBs steht, das die Widerrufsfrist 1 Monat nach Erhalt der Widerrufsbelehrung beträgt. Da ich keine Belehrung erhalten habe, nehme ich einfach das Rechnungsdatum. Nachdem ich das gleiche Problem auch mit mega-downloads.net habe, bleibe ich da jetzt gelassen und ziehe das bis zum Letzten durch.
thx


----------



## Windhund (16 September 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Du hast ja eine tolle Moral,servst während Deiner Arbeitszeit auf dem Firmencomputer auf Kosten Deines Arbeitsgebers und beschwerst Dich darüber,daß andere Dein nicht sauer verdientes Geld wollen.
DAS IST EINFACH DANEBEN!!!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 September 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*



Windhund schrieb:


> Du hast ja eine tolle Moral,servst während Deiner Arbeitszeit auf dem Firmencomputer auf Kosten Deines Arbeitsgebers und beschwerst Dich darüber,daß andere Dein nicht sauer verdientes Geld wollen.
> DAS IST EINFACH DANEBEN!!!!


Jetzt übertreib mal nicht mit deiner "Posterschelte". Sonst könnte man womöglich bestimmte Schlüsse über deine Motive ziehen......


----------



## Windhund (16 September 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Ich übertreibe nicht und bestimmte Rückschlüsse mußt Du nicht ziehen,ich weiß nur wieviel Arbeitgeber für Arbeitnehmer bezahlen.


----------



## accessfreak (26 September 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*



Windhund schrieb:


> Du hast ja eine tolle Moral,servst während Deiner Arbeitszeit auf dem Firmencomputer auf Kosten Deines Arbeitsgebers und beschwerst Dich darüber,daß andere Dein nicht sauer verdientes Geld wollen.
> DAS IST EINFACH DANEBEN!!!!



Ich denke, ich müsste mich hier nicht rechtfertigen, für das was ich getan habe - möchte es aber trotzdem tun.

Also, meine Frau rief mich und benötigte dringend einen Liedtext für einen Altennachmittag (sie ist Altenpflegerin) - dann habe ich kurz gegoogelt - und lyrics-finden.com gefunden. Mich schnell mit meiner Firmen-Email angemeldet und bei denen nach dem Text gesucht, aber leider nicht gefunden. Also hab ich die Seite schnell abgehakt. Das ganze hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert. 

Wenn ich bedenke, wie oft ich auf meine Mittagspause verzichte und durch arbeite, glaube ich, bin ich meinem Arbeitgeber nichts schuldig - ok?


----------



## accessfreak (26 September 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

heute kam schon die 1. Mahnung von dem Verein mit Drohung vom Gericht usw.

Da kommt man schon ins grübeln?? Soll man wegen 60€ seinen Arbeitsplatz riskieren? Denn wenn die nicht blöd sind, versuchen sie über die Emailadresse an meine Firmenadresse zu kommen und schreiben meinen Arbeitgeber an. Das könnte dann peinlich werden.

Aber letztendlich wollen die genau das, das man eingeschüchtert ist.

Was würdet Ihr tun?

Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Eurer Doppelmoral. Wer noch nie an seinem Arbeitsplatz gesurft hat, darf den ersten Stein auf mich werfen, ok.


----------



## Wembley (26 September 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*



accessfreak schrieb:


> heute kam schon die 1. Mahnung von dem Verein mit Drohung vom Gericht usw.


Drohungen, die dann doch nicht wahrgemacht werden, gehören zu deren Standardreportoire. 


> Da kommt man schon ins grübeln?? Soll man wegen 60€ seinen Arbeitsplatz riskieren? Denn wenn die nicht blöd sind, versuchen sie über die Emailadresse an meine Firmenadresse zu kommen und schreiben meinen Arbeitgeber an. Das könnte dann peinlich werden.


DIE haben eine, so schätze ich mal, schon sechsstellige Anzahl von Nichtzahlern. Dass die so einen Aufwand betreiben, ist wohl äußerst fraglich. Das ist ja keine Art Weltkonzern, wo Tausende Angestellte zahlungsunwilligen Kunden nachrennen. Manpower wird da sehr sparsam eingesetzt. Das sieht man ja daran, wie automatisiert das Mahnwesen und der "Support" abläuft.


> Aber letztendlich wollen die genau das, das man eingeschüchtert ist.


Vollkommen richtig.


> Was würdet Ihr tun?


Auch ein "ich würde......." könnte sich mit dem Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz spießen. Daher dürfen wir, so schade es auch ist, dir das so nicht sagen. Leider.


> Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Eurer Doppelmoral. Wer noch nie an seinem Arbeitsplatz gesurft hat, darf den ersten Stein auf mich werfen, ok


.
Ähhmmm. Soviel ich weiß, war das ein einziger Poster, der dieses Thema aufgebracht hat. Und der hat gerade ganze sieben Postings hier geschrieben. Also kein alter Hase hier.  Mit solchen Einzelmeinungen wirst du überall konfrontiert werden.
Die schon angesprochenen "alten Hasen" wissen auch, dass das nun wirklich nicht das Thema ist.


----------



## wahlhesse (26 September 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Hallo,

man muss auch bedenken, das Mahndrohtheater findet ohne menschliches Eingreifen statt. Daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das die Deinen Arbeitgeber informieren, sehr gering. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## physicus (26 September 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Und dann ist selbst Zahlen kein Garant für Ruhe, wie hier immer wieder gepostet wird. Wer einmal zahlt, zahlt doch sicher öfter...

Das stammt aus einem ähnlichen Thread:


Maroma schrieb:


> Ich habe auch versehentlich bei Fabrikverkauf mich angemeldet und habe eine Rechnung über 56 € erhalten. Nach 3 Monaten kommt ein Schreiben an "Letzte Mahnung" obwohl ich weder die 1. noch die 2. erhalten habe. Ich bezahlte es dann per Bank und erhielt wiederum nach 3 Wochen von einer Anwältin Frau K. G. eine Mahnung mit ihren Kosten.
> Nun kann sie mich aber gewaltig. In Zukunft passe ich auf, dass mir so etwas nicht mehr passiert.




LG
P


----------



## thehabetzor (26 September 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Ich habe die gleiche E-Mail bekommen, und meinen Accound nie genutzt. Soll ich diesen Fall bei der Konsumentenschutzkammer einreichen, oder nicht?:gruebel: Ich fürchte mich vor weiteren anfallenden Kosten, denn ich bin erst 14 Jahre und habe noch kein einkommen wie so manche anderen in diesem Forum.:roll:


----------



## thehabetzor (26 September 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Ich sollte zwar schon eine Rechnung bekommen haben, doch soetwas ist noch nie angekommen.


----------



## physicus (27 September 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Dann die üblichen Hinweise:

Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


Zur Frage ob eine Zahlung das Abo automatisch verlängert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


Und speziell hier: Du musst nur etwas nach unten scrollen, dann findest du die Hinweise für Minderjährige
Die Rechtslage bei Abo- und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Im Klartext bedeutet das, dass - wenn Deine Eltern diesem Vertrag nicht zustimmen, dieser auch keine Gültigkeit hat. Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wird in diesen Fall dann verlangt, dass eine Ausweiskopie zugeschickt wird. Davon ist abzuraten! Weiters wird üblicherweise dann eine "Bearbeitungsgebür" verlangt, die zwar geringer ist, aber auch nur für die Rundablage oder als Unterlage für einen zukünftigen Koprolithen (Koprolith ? Wikipedia) dienen.

Hier sind noch einige weiterführende Links. Folge ihnen!
Katja Günther und die Mülltonne | Augsblog.de

Druck erzeugt Gegendruck | Augsblog.de

Katja Günther: Amtsgericht Wiesbaden widerspricht Mahnungen | Augsblog.de


Mein Rat wäre:
1) Lies Dir die Informationen durch.
2) Sprich mit Deinen Eltern darüber und zeige ihnen auch die Informationen.
3) Sollte es weitere Fragen und Unklarheiten geben, einfach Konsumenteninformation (in Österreich) oder Verbraucherzentralen (in Dt, kostet ca 15€) aufsuchen.

LG
P


----------



## musicfreak30 (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Hallo,
ich bin auch auf die Falle von Lyrics-finden.com reingefallen. Am 26.09. bekam ich auch eine Rechnung von denen und habe mich bisher geweigert diese zu bezahlen. Heute bekam ich erneut eine Mail. Dieses Mal war es eine Mahnung. Was soll ich tun?? Einfach ignorieren oder??


----------



## katzenjens (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Hallo Musicfreak30,

es wäre schonmal ein guter Anfang, wenn Du die Inhalte dieses Threads nicht ignorieren würdest. :wall: Gerade ein Beitrag über Deinen steht alles, was man wissen muss. persönliche Einzelberatung ist nicht nur unzulässig, sondern unnötig. Was nützt es, wenn ich mich in den Videos zum Affen mache aber es bei den Betroffenen nicht ankommt?!

laut seufzend,
Jens


----------



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Ach Jens, Panik macht bekanntlich blind. Wie oft ich das hier schon gesehen habe, dass unmittelbar davor  stehende  Postings mit genau denselben Fragen und  genau denselben Antworten standen 
und  nicht gelesen wurden,  kann ich nicht mehr zählen.

Trösten wir uns damit,   dass es wohl jeder nur hunderste Leser ist, der unbedingt alles  nochmal 
 vorgekaut haben will.


----------



## musicfreak30 (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

sorry, bin etwas überfordert das alles zu verstehen. Bitte nehmt es mir nicht übel. Bin halt net die Schlaueste (sonst wäre ich ja net auf die reingefallen.
:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Genau vor deinem Posting  stehen die Links zu allen Informationen. Mehr erlaubt das  Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz nicht. Persönliche Beratung im Stil "tu dies, laß  das" ist in Deutschland verboten. 

Wenn du damit nicht klar  kommst, wende dich an eine Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt.


----------



## forenforscher (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW:  lyrics-finden.com*

Also als ich mich bei lyrics-finden angemeden wollte habe ich meine straße und meine haus nummer angegeben mit meinen vollen auch noch und als ich dan mein geb datum angegeben habe ging es nicht und dan stand da ich soll erst 18 sein für lyrics und dan habe ich mich als 18 angegeben und dan habeich mir ein bichen den agb gelesen und akzeptiet und dan habe ich mir einen lieder text angeguckt und dan bin ich nie wieder auf lyrics-finden gegangen und dan als nach drei monaten eine post kam LETZTE MAHNUNG von lyrics-finden kam mit einer rechnung von 64euro sagte ich erstmal oh wie kann das den sein und dan hat mir mein bruder geraten mit meiner mutter in die verbrauche schutz zentrale zu gehe und dan bin ich mit meiner mutter in die verbrauchen schutz zentrale gegangen und die frau die da saß hat mir am pc erklärt wie ich war scheinlich die felder ausgefüllt habe und dan mustte man aber ganz runter scrollen und da stand dieser 6monats tarif oda soo kostet 60 euro und hat die mir gesagt wir sollen ein schreiben machen da wo drin steht also von seiner mutter mein sohn max mustermann ist noch minderjährig und noch so weita aber ich rate euch nicht zu bezahlen die machen das noch einige jahre weiter!!!aber imma zu verbrauchen schutz zentrale gehen =)


----------



## wahlhesse (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Hallo,

findest Du es nicht etwas unhöflich, uns einen derartigen Buchstabensalat ohne Punkt, Komma und Absätzen vorzusetzen? 

Ohne jetzt den ganzen Kram nochmal durchzulesen, was extrem schwierig ist gibts stattdessen ein Link auf einen m.E. sehr schön verfassten Beitrag zum Thema.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54214-lyrics-finden-com-2.html#post251743

not amuzed,
wahlhesse


----------



## CriRu (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Hey, wie ist das denn jetzt eigentlich bei dir ausgegangen? 
Hab nämlich gestern die 2. Mahnung erhalten :-(

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*



CriRu schrieb:


> Hey, wie ist das denn jetzt eigentlich bei dir ausgegangen?


wen meinst du mit der Frage? 


CriRu schrieb:


> Hab nämlich gestern die 2. Mahnung erhalten


na und, Mahnungen sind Schall und Rauch, lies das hier, dann weißt du,
 was du von dem Mahnmüllspam zu halten hast: 

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## CriRu (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Hi! Danke für den Hinweis  Dachte ich könnte unter "direkt antworten" direkt an Musicfreak30 adressieren. 
Naja, also mich würd halt echt mal interessieren, ob´s hier jemanden gibt, der auch auf lyrics-finden.com reingefallen ist und mir sagen kann, was passiert ist. 
Hab wie gesagt die zweite Mahnung bekommen, daraufhin einen Musterbrief hingeschickt, den ich gefunden habe und damit erklärt, warum ich nicht gedenke die Rechnung zu zahlen. 
Naja, und heute kam natürlich ne mail, warum ich´s doch tun sollte. 
Ich seh das natürlich nicht ein, andererseits ist es natürlich schon doof; die schreiben halt, dass sie den Betrag hervorgehoben haben, blabla. Stimmt ja auch.
Ist es dann trotzdem arglistige Täuschung? Ich mein, rein theoretisch hätte ich´s ja sehen können. 
Naja, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand hier helfen, der schon weiter ist als ich.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*



CriRu schrieb:


> andererseits ist es natürlich schon doof; die schreiben halt, dass sie den Betrag hervorgehoben


Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

es ist deren Aufgabe* zu beweisen*, was wann sichtbar war und  nicht umgekehrt.
Behaupten kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.


----------



## CriRu (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Aus der Perspektive hab ich´s noch gar nicht gesehen :-D
Danke!!


----------



## motoro1970 (5 November 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

hallo, ich bin ebenfalls neu hier und habe folgendes problem: ich bin-wie viele andere auch- auf "songtexte.de" hinter der sich ja bekannterweise"lyrics-finden" befindet. reingefallen. ich habe mir vieles zu diesem thema durchgelesen. es ist mir allerdings TOTAL schleierhaft, wie die an meine daten gekommen sind, da ich mich NIRGENDS registrieren lasse. ok, es gibt schon das eine oder andere wo man nicht ohne registrierung reinkommt. bei "songtexte.de" habe ich mich jedenfalls nicht registiert. 
so, dann ist mir per e-mail eine zahlungsaufforderung zugekommen. auf diese habe ich allerdings NICHT reagiert. also auch keinen widerspruch eingelegt.
was kann passieren? 
ich frage, weil in allenbeiträgen, die ich gelesen habe steht, das man schon gegen die zahlungsaufforderung widerspuch einlegen sollte.
muß ich nun damit rechnen, das ich diese knapp 60€ bezahlen muß oder reicht es, wenn ich jetzt gegen die 1. mahnung widerspruch einlege???

ich hoffe auf viele antworten und danke euch schon jetzt....
lg
motoro


----------



## dvill (5 November 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*



motoro1970 schrieb:


> was kann passieren?


Man muss immer damit rechnen, dass in Peking ein Fahrrad umkippt.


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*



motoro1970 schrieb:


> ich hoffe auf viele antworten und danke euch schon jetzt....



Das lesen:
1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## gelbekarte (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Man kann nicht viel gegen diese Internet-Abzocke tun. Außer, nicht zu zahlen, natürlich. Ich habe mal einen Testballon gestartet und mich an das Geldinstitut gewandt, auf das die Zahlung erfolgen soll. Nach meiner Einschätzung kann einer Bank oder Sparkasse nicht egal sein, dass Sie durch die Rechnungsadresse wie ein Geschäftspartner halbseidener Internet-Anbieter wirken könnte. In der Tat machen die Geldinstitute ja, vielleicht ohne es zu wissen, Geschäfte mit Leuten, deren Gehabe hier und vielen weiteren Foren öffentlich diskutiert wird. Weiß nicht, was aus der Info an die Sparkasse wird. Aber vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja auch Lust und Zeit, die unterschiedlichen Geldinstitute einfach mal freundlich und sachlich darüber zu informieren, womit sie da gerade ihr Geld verdienen. Ein paar Zeilen und die vom Abzocker angegebene Bankverbindung reinkopieren. Und ab die Info an das Geldinstitut. - Klar, die wechseln dann die Bank. Aber vielleicht lässt sich eine Sensibilität dafür schaffen, das bemerkt wird, wen man so alles in seinem Kundenstamm hat. Who knows.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*



gelbekarte schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Testballon gestartet und mich an das Geldinstitut gewandt, auf das die Zahlung erfolgen soll.


Und dabei würde ich unbedingt bezüglich der Wortwahl die Empfehlungen von Katzenjens beherzigen - das kann viel Ärger vermeiden:  


			
				Katzenjens schrieb:
			
		

> _Die Firma xyz sind Betrüger, deshalb fordere ich Sie auf, das Konto zu sperren..._
> ist ganz schlechtes Kino und eine Steilvorlage für Anzeige wegen Verleumdung.
> 
> Erfolgreicher und auch mit weniger Gefahren für den Meldenden läuft es z.B. so:
> _Bitte schauen Sie bei Ihrem Kunden xyz mal genauer hin, es gibt einige Beschwerden (Google-Treffer einfügen). Auch ich habe Probleme mit ihm. Bitte überprüfen Sie die Sachlage und entscheiden Sie dann selbst, wie Sie weiter verfahren._


----------



## gelbekarte (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Ja, sehr wichtiger Hinweis! Das meinte ich mit freundlich und sachlich. Bloß keine falschen Vorlagen liefern. Es reicht ja in Hinblick auf das Image der Geldinstitute völlig, klarzumachen, "dass im Internet vielfach die Meinung vertreten wird, dass ..." etc. pp. - Bin schon gespannt, ob oder wie die reagieren.


----------



## Holenstein (26 Februar 2009)

*Auch so eine Mahnung von Lyrics-finden.com*

Am 25.02.09 habe ich auch so eine "letzte Mahnung" von *Lyrics-finden* per Post erhalten (datiert 23.02.09). 
Anscheinend soll jemand aus meiner Familie einen Downloadvertrag über 6 Monate abgeschlossen haben. Kosten: EUR 59,95. 
Danke an Computerbetrug.de für die Infos. 
In meinem Fall fällt mir auf: erstes Rechnungsdatum war 26.01.09; Zahlungserinnerung am 26.02.09 und nun letzte Mahnung am 23.02.09. Diese Zeitabstände sind meines Wissens eh zu kurz.

Im Mail, das ich auch am 23.2.09 erhalten habe, ist die Anrede nicht vollständig korrekt. Erst im Brief steht auch der Vorname.

Ich werde natürlich nicht bezahlen und auch nicht antworten. Lieber schreibe ich in dieses Forum.
Allerdings frage ich mich, ob man den Spiess nicht umdrehen kann und gerichtlich gegen diese Firma vorgehen kann.

Nun wünsche ich allen Leser/innen genügend Widerstandskraft und -_wetten, diese "Hansel's" schauen auch ab und zu in dieses Forum und sollen hoffentlich alsbald erkennen, dass sie ihr mieses Spiel einstellen können._

Opfer; _aber widerstandsfähig_


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Und wen möchtest Du gern verklagen?
Einen Briefkasten "in der Great Hampton Street" in Birmingham? - Das dürfte schwierig werden.
Es hat zwar durchaus auch erfolgreiche "negative Feststellungsklagen" (so nennt sich das, was Du vorhast, im Juristendeutsch...) gegen Nutzlos-Anbieter gegeben.
Bevor man aber sowas überlegt, sollte man checken:


Steckt (beweisbar!) ein deutscher Anbieter dahinter?
Gibt es eine ladungsfähige Anschrift von ihm?
Unter welchen Gesellschaftsform betreibt er sein "Gewerbe"? - Besteht das Risiko, dass er bei Verurteilung einfach Insolvenz anmeldet und die "Firma" bestattet?

Als Kläger hat man bei der negativen Feststellungsklage natürlich die aktive Beweislast. Daran sollte man auch immer denken. Das ist andersrum, als wenn jemand von Dir Geld fordert. Dann hätte er als Kläger die Beweislast.


----------



## spider70 (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: lyrics-finden.com ?*

Hallo 
ich bin auch neu hier und wollte, wie viele wahrscheindlich schon wissen, sagen: passt auf mit lyrics-finden.com . Die sind wirklich [...] und versuchen alles, bleibt einfach stur und nichts zahlen, die können euch nichts antun.....habe auch schon einige Mahnungen und Inkasso Briefe bekommen....
Grüsse


----------

